# Microskiff in a chop ?



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

What Microskiff do you run , and what's the biggest chop you feel comfortable with ?

My example is : I run a Gheenoe Classic and find 8" 4 second to be quite doable


----------



## timemachine (Sep 1, 2014)

I've got a 15' Hobie power skiff with a 25hp yam. Is that a microskiff? I can't say, but it is smaller than some boats that are considered to be a microskiff. Anyway, I use that boat in the Chesapeake, and it's rivers, in any normal conditions. A 20 knot breeze is going to pick up a good chop, and if you don't steer the boat correctly, it can pound, but I have never felt unsafe. If you are willing to focus on steering, you can keep on trucking through some pretty big chop.

One thing about the Hobie boat that is a little unusual in a boat that size is that it has a floor that is elevated well out of the water, with real scuppers. Also, it has flotation tanks at each of the rear quarters to help keep it from flipping if it did become swamped. Plus, the hull shape is made to blast through waves.

Wind chop is one thing, but it produces chop that corresponds to wind speed. Of greater concern to me is the 6' wakes off the 40' sea ray type boats blasting by. I think that that could swamp lots of small boats.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I don't worry about chop in my boat. I have been in 3' white caps and stayed dry

Must be cause it's big and fat ;D


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I heard that any Hells Bay can run WOT through just about anything under 6ft seas


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Noettica,

You should have specified a speed. I'll take my slow flat bottom tub through short interval 2' face height chop at wide open throttle, but that means nothing since I am only going 11 MPH.
;D
However, I don't want to anchor in anything over 6" chop. Once I have a real motor, I probably won't like running on plane in anything over 6" either.

Nate


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

12.5' skiff with 20 hp. I've been out in up to 2' chop but not because I wanted to. I'm comfy running in no more than 6" and only like to stop if it's smoooooooooth.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

> I heard that any Hells Bay can run WOT through just about anything under 6ft seas


It's actually 10ft seas.  The difference is the HB is still in one piece when you get to the other side while the others turn into artificial reefs.  [ch128540]


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

> > I heard that any Hells Bay can run WOT through just about anything under 6ft seas
> 
> 
> It's actually 10ft seas.  The difference is the HB is still in one piece when you get to the other side while the others turn into artificial reefs.  [ch128540]


And I stay bone dry!!!!


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I have run my B2 in nearly all conditions we see in the lagoon area. Have to drive with care when it gets really bad. Anything less than a foot I am ok with. A nice small 2 inch chop as you head into the wind actually increases speed. And anchoring where a large wave or wake could come over the back corners more forward of the transom is an area of concern. I have been swamped with 6 inches of water in the cockpit but boat got going fine and pump gift rid of the water.Not anchored has not been an issue. What was the question?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks for replys so far


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

> I have run my B2 in nearly all conditions we see in the lagoon area. Have to drive with care when it gets really bad. Anything less than a foot I am ok with. A nice small 2 inch chop as you head into the wind actually increases speed.  And anchoring where a large wave or wake could come over the back corners more forward of the transom is an area of concern. I have been swamped with 6 inches of water in the cockpit but boat got going fine and pump gift rid of the water.Not anchored has not been an issue. What was the question?



I agree. Wakes from other boaters are much more of a concern for me. I try to stay out of the chop altogether but theres not much I can do about irresponsible boaters.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Mosquito lagoon is like the calmest body of water on earth


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Not on a hard NW wind.


----------



## stripset (May 7, 2012)

I will say I ran my B2 in some VERY squirrely NC Inlet waters one day, stacked and higher than the poling platform. Although the bilge was spraying and my nerves were shot, I know what it can do. I will hopefully never find myself in a scenario such as that where I was basically surfing solid 3-5fters to keep the bow from dipping, but I know what it will handle if I ever get in a bind. Taking the short route by running the inlet in lieu of the longer backwater route was foolish, but you live and learn. 

Micros are built for a specific purpose to allow us to run skinny and poll with ease. I will not push my luck again.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

> I heard that any Hells Bay can run WOT through just about anything under 6ft seas


My HB will run 60mph backwards, on plane, in 75' chop, all day long, dry as a bone, while my kids are asleep on the floor, and my wife paints her nails...    

BAM!!!


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

> > I heard that any Hells Bay can run WOT through just about anything under 6ft seas
> 
> 
> My HB will run 60mph backwards, on plane, in 75' chop, all day long, dry as a bone, while my kids are asleep on the floor, and my wife paints her nails...
> ...


All fine but I can do all of the above while playing a calm game of Jenga too  Boo Ya!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I once saw a guy launch his Hells Bay in to rough surf. No water in bilge. He didn't even get his hubs wet.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

I took my 16' tiller handle skiff 20 miles out  back in the summer. It was 10-12's   [smiley=titanic.gif]


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

^ done that
now im truly considering a bahamas crossing next summer with a couple other boats


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

The trip over doesnt bother me, the getting stuck on the way back is whats bugging me.
cuz if i go, im gunna fish a day or two..


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

I'm in. let me know the dates. I have extra flotation from my whitewater days to put in my boat. Along with 2 bilge pumps. As long as there are multiple boats I'm down.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

A few weeks ago I was cobia fishing about 7 miles from shore in a Gheenoe Classic.  Maybe not the smartest idea but had a buddy boat so we could both sink simultaneously. Hooked a big tarpon out there too so I guess fortune favors the brave.


As far a comfortable chop I like to keep it under a foot but I've run in 2 foot and it's wet but manageable.


----------



## timemachine (Sep 1, 2014)

> ^ done that
> now im truly considering a bahamas crossing next summer with a couple other boats


that's above my skill set, but I'd consider some of these in the boat:
http://www.apsltd.com/c-4686-buoyancybags.aspx


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

In our planning we already agreed to notify the coast guard and friends, family, etc also were bringing at least one epirb(the big one) as well as type 1 offshore life jackets, handheld vhfs (not much use if you got an epirb but whatever)


----------



## Damon (Mar 24, 2014)

> A few weeks ago I was cobia fishing about 7 miles from shore in a Gheenoe Classic.  Maybe not the smartest idea but had a buddy boat so we could both sink simultaneously. Hooked a big tarpon out there too so I guess fortune favors the brave.
> 
> 
> As far a comfortable chop I like to keep it under a foot but I've run in 2 foot and it's wet but manageable.


I've been taking my classic out in summer storms in tampa bay to test if off shore is an option. They only problem is off shore in the summer can turn bad fast.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

You guys have some balls going that far out in a micro. I have been around the ocean most of my life and she can change moods in the blink of an eye. I learned my lesson at Sebastian inlet after going out to fish the beach on a glassy calm day. The way back in was not fun. Thought I was going to get turned sideways, flip and sink.


----------



## Damon (Mar 24, 2014)

I've seen some low sided skiffs offshore from sebastian. 50' might be glass, but getting in and out of the inlet is never smooth.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

My rule of thumb is simple. I don't go out if the seas are taller than the boat is long. So I go in 16' seas or less. 

Andy


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

ANY INLET with opposing wind and tide can be the worst nightmare in a micro!!! [smiley=skull-n-bones.gif]


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Learned that lesson about 8 years ago. Smooth glass going out in morning, calm the whole day on the beaches. Return to inlet after fishing to be greeted with a ripping outgoing current, stiff west wind through inlet and 2-3 ft standing waves. At wot my skiff was barely on plane. 

If you are 20 miles out in a micro and the seas get all cross chopped with short interval wind chop how long does it take you to run in and do your internal organs still function? I have been caught in much bigger boats and had my kidneys rattled loose on the run in. On a big boat you can at least stand and absorb some of the beating.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

> Learned that lesson about 8 years ago. Smooth glass going out in morning, calm the whole day on the beaches. Return to inlet after fishing to be greeted with a ripping outgoing current, stiff west wind through inlet and 2-3 ft standing waves. At wot my skiff was barely on plane.
> 
> If you are 20 miles out in a micro and the seas get all cross chopped with short interval wind chop how long does it take you to run in and do your internal organs still function? I have been caught in much bigger boats and had my kidneys rattled loose on the run in. On a big boat you can at least stand and absorb some of the beating.



We were out there for long enough to catch that one fish then high tailed it back. We knew the wind was changing from north to south around 11PM so we timed it and left at 10AM, caught the fish around 1045 and were back around 1130. 

Did it all for the picture.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

> > A few weeks ago I was cobia fishing about 7 miles from shore in a Gheenoe Classic.  Maybe not the smartest idea but had a buddy boat so we could both sink simultaneously. Hooked a big tarpon out there too so I guess fortune favors the brave.
> >
> >
> > As far a comfortable chop I like to keep it under a foot but I've run in 2 foot and it's wet but manageable.
> ...



Let me be the first to tell you that "offshore" is not an option in it and what I would not at all recommend doing what I did. People are right, the conditions can turn ugly FAST. Being smart and watching the conditions is important but stuff happens out there that you can't predict and when you're bringing a nail clipper to a gunfight even the most experienced and prepared can still go down. I had a reliable buddy boat, a handheld radio, flares and all safety gear, and didn't plan to be out there for long. You don't stay offshore for long in a small skiff that's for damn sure.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> Learned that lesson about 8 years ago. Smooth glass going out in morning, calm the whole day on the beaches. Return to inlet after fishing to be greeted with a ripping outgoing current, stiff west wind through inlet and 2-3 ft standing waves. At wot my skiff was barely on plane.
> 
> If you are 20 miles out in a micro and the seas get all cross chopped with short interval wind chop how long does it take you to run in and do your internal organs still function? I have been caught in much bigger boats and had my kidneys rattled loose on the run in. On a big boat you can at least stand and absorb some of the beating.


It sucks but sometimes its more "comfortable" ( im going to get challened on his statement...) in a smaller boat depending on the wave period. Ive been out several times when i was out in my ocean master and i would have rather been in my skiff. If the period is a bit longer the skiff can just surf the way in, where ae my oceanmaster is just long enough to have one swell pushing the back of my boat into the next wave and trying to stuff the bow.
its all relative and every day is different


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

And ive also been out in my oceanmaster on days my hobie would have cracked in half like a potato chip and sank lol


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

> > Learned that lesson about 8 years ago. Smooth glass going out in morning, calm the whole day on the beaches. Return to inlet after fishing to be greeted with a ripping outgoing current, stiff west wind through inlet and 2-3 ft standing waves. At wot my skiff was barely on plane.
> >
> > If you are 20 miles out in a micro and the seas get all cross chopped with short interval wind chop how long does it take you to run in and do your internal organs still function? I have been caught in much bigger boats and had my kidneys rattled loose on the run in. On a big boat you can at least stand and absorb some of the beating.
> 
> ...



Agree 100%. I have spent some time at the local sailing club and know that good sailors pick their boat based on the water depth. The depth controls wave period. They pick boats to race based on how many wave periods they span.


----------



## timemachine (Sep 1, 2014)

> Agree 100%.   I have spent some time at the local sailing club and know that good sailors pick their boat based on the water depth.    The depth controls wave period.  They pick boats to race based on how many wave periods they span.


I've spent some time at the local sailing club also.  In my opinion, sailing small higher performance boats is a great way to learn boat handling skills.  If you make a mistake, you will pay with a loss in speed, or by taking a little swim.  

One of the big lessons is that if you are going at sub planing or transition speed- keep all the weight close together in the center of the boat.  This allows the ends to move as they need to without leaving a big wake or taking gulps of water into the boat.  For a power boat, in my opinion, this translates into keeping the weight off the back of the boat.  For example, my 15' hobie power skiff with a 25 hp yam two stroke (maybe 110 lbs) floats like a cork.  Yes it is under powered, but it will get up on plane and go about 25 mph with a good load of people and/or gear.  In choppy water with a light load, it goes on and off of plane very easily.  

Now imagine that same boat with something like a merc 75 4s (360 lbs) hp motor, and a big battery right at the transom (maybe 50 more lbs) to start it.  In this case the hobie power skiff is going to sit like my donzi in the water.  And just like the donzi, it will take time for it to dig it's way out of the water to get on to plane.  There will be a pretty good range of speeds between maybe 6 and 15 mph that you can't easily maintain.  This makes it tough to park the boat on the back of a wave and just ride it up hill to avoid sinking the bow.

At planing speeds- on a sailboat- its everybody get on the back- just like a power boat likes the weight on the back.

So, long story short,  before venturing into the chop higher than the sides of the boat, I would suggest taking a look at the boat in calm water.  If it floats like a bass boat, stern down, use it like a bass boat.  If it floats like a dory- use anywhere you have the nerve to go.  In rough water, maybe at night, or when other fisherman are not around, it's not the time to start thinking how much of a wave is required for it to come into the boat, and wondering how you would get it out.  Electric bilge pumps are really not enough, in just about every case because the next wave is coming right up.  

All just my opinions based on 45 years of messing with boats.


----------



## timemachine (Sep 1, 2014)

And just one more thing.

In rough water, it's always cool to:
a) have a pfd on your body; and
b) not be drunk.

And if you do find yourself drunk on a boat, don't drive it and put on the pfd- strapped up, on your body. Otherwise, you are just waiting to be a statistic.


----------



## Otterdog (Feb 8, 2014)

"Accidents are caused, they just don't happen." Natural selection can present itself prematurely to all wishing to press unreasonable expectations out of ourselves and our equipment.
As Time Machine referred to being a, "stastistic" you won't find a statistic sharing their words of wisdom in this discussion though I'm sure some crafts would love to share their stories if they could talk.


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

It's hard to fix stupid!     Most of us have been there..., some of us made it back.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

> "Accidents are caused, they just don't happen." Natural selection can present itself prematurely to all wishing to press unreasonable expectations out of ourselves and our equipment.
> As Time Machine referred to being a, "stastistic" you won't find a statistic sharing their words of wisdom in this discussion though I'm sure some crafts would love to share their stories if they could talk.


Well said


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Spoke with a Charter Captain at Florida Sportsman Show Saturday and he refereed me to this video !

These Boats look great ! Nice fit and Finish ;-) around 20 K fully rigged a win Win in my Book

Charter and get a FULL credit toward the purchase ... That's a darned good offer !!!


http://vimeo.com/56469771


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

> Spoke with a Charter Captain at Florida Sportsman Show Saturday and he refereed me to this video !
> 
> These Boats look great ! Nice fit and Finish ;-)  around 20 K fully rigged a win Win in my Book
> 
> ...


Bouncy bouncy that made me sea sick and that was not that big of chop


----------



## RTS (Jul 9, 2012)

> Spoke with a Charter Captain at Florida Sportsman Show Saturday and he refereed me to this video !
> 
> These Boats look great ! Nice fit and Finish ;-)  around 20 K fully rigged a win Win in my Book
> 
> ...


90 hp is not a microskiff


----------



## timemachine (Sep 1, 2014)

that did not look like much of a chop either.  More of a heavy ripple. In my neck of the woods, 20 knots wind will give you a lot more than that.

Looked like a nice boat though.


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

Here's a better video of the same boat with a 60.

http://vimeo.com/63690027


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

> Here's a better video of the same boat with a 60.
> 
> http://vimeo.com/63690027


Nice video, but I notice not more than a few seconds were spent running cross-wind. Not every wave will throw up water, but spend more than a few seconds on a quartering upwind, and I guarantee there will be spray on the camera lens. As someone noted previously, being able to stand would also make a long ride pounding upwind way more comfortable.

The fact is that all 18' skiffs are going to pound and get the crew wet when conditions get bad. But since these skiffs are designed to catch fish in relatively smooth, shallow water they should not be judged on the basis of how they handle chop and spray. Judge them on economy, draft, deck space, stability, holeshot, noise, and general fishability. After all that's done, worry about how wet and uncomfortable you'll get if the weather doesn't cooperate.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

> > Here's a better video of the same boat with a 60.
> >
> > http://vimeo.com/63690027
> 
> ...


Can't agree with this post more! Thanks for saying it.


----------

